# Longmeadow



## jimma (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi, all. Whilst poking about in Rowlands Castle yesterday we came across an abandoned house. It is absolutely bizarre. It is off the main road and down a long drive. It is an absolutely beautiful house c1920's, 1930's by the looks of it. It is boarded up and has been for a long time, the outside of the house is totally overgrown by the garden. It is like something out of a kids book - a la 'secret garden' etc. It is totally undiscovered by yobs and vandals and I would like it to stay that way so forgive me for not posting details yet (pm me if you like). We found three locks in the front door and bizarrly found three keys outside the gate. They fit in the old locks but don't turn. There were three garages in the drive and one of them is full of old 'Harrods' packing crates filled with copies of the times from the 1960's. The house is called long meadow (according to the pencil writing on each newspaper) and i'm just wondering if anyone here knows ANYTHING about it. Who owns it? Why is it abandoned in seemingly good condition and not demolished or sold? It is very Eerie, mysterious, romantic etc and I thought, a little mentally unsettling.

Cheers Jim.


----------



## DavidJaymz (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds very cool Jim, I'm over in southampton and just getting into Urbex and that sounds like something i'd love to stumble upon.


----------



## jimma (Mar 18, 2006)

Brains said:


> Perhaps a few pics would be useful. Someone may recognise it from those.
> 
> Brains


Should be getting the pics today.


----------



## jimma (Mar 19, 2006)

jimma said:


> Should be getting the pics today.


Ok folks, my apologies for the false lead but after some investigation, i found out the house belonged to someone very famous who died in 1958 and is still owned by his family. It was Sir Alliott Verdon Roe of AVRO (as in lancaster), SAUNDERS ROE and ARMSTRONG SIDDELLY. He was the first brit to fly a plane and invented the first control column. What an amazing man, what an amazing FIND!! I will still post the pics but would ask people not to try and find it. Cheers. Jim.


----------



## lost (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, but...






Get some pics up! I'm super curious now...


----------



## Spook (Mar 19, 2006)

I wanna see pictures, know you've got me interested.


----------



## jimma (Mar 20, 2006)

Spook said:


> I wanna see pictures, know you've got me interested.


We have pics but my computer is steam driven, so i'm now waiting for them to go on a CD ROM because I can't hook my mates camera up to this old thing. I also have some aircraft blueprints i'll post up, of a HUUUGGGE sea plane that never went into production (18 Rolls Royce AVON engines!). I found them in the (open) garage, and fully intend to put them back. (or speak to the BAe Museum).


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2006)

Jesus those blueprints sound bloody amazing I can't wait to see
pics of them and the house. A lot of aircraft blueprints have been
lost over the years, what you've found could be of significant
interest to aviation historians, could very well be a forgotten
design. Good work!

Bish


----------



## cardiffrail (Mar 20, 2006)

Pics pleeeeeeeeeease and the aviation ones would be fascinating as well. I go down that way every now and again. That could be a good trip.


----------



## jimma (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## jimma (Mar 21, 2006)

2 pics in the Galleries so far - 8 or 9 to come, but they're taking about 15 minutes each to upload


----------



## jimma (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry folks, I can't be ar*ed with this rubbish computer any more, it's just not happening . At least I managed 2 (the most boring) pics.


----------



## krela (Mar 22, 2006)

That's a shame 

Thanks for trying though!


----------



## jimma (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll get em on via someone else PC within the next couple of days.

Managed to get a couple more on!!


----------

